# zenph



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

News to me. 

"Zenph" is a company that uses robots to recreate musical performance - it seems they've done a recreation of Gould's 1955 Goldberg Variations, Art Tatum, Joshua Bell, and others. 

Anyone heard any of these Zenph recordings? Any opinions?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I heard of them a while back, there's was a demonstration on a TED video, I googled it but I can't find it, perhaps TED doesn't open itself to google. They literally rig a piano with robotic parts. Its interesting. Makes me wonder where music performance is going to go.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Wow,...as a musician it seems a bit scary...I mean,...they wanna pay you as little as they can to begin with...now you're telling me they're gonna make machines that they can just buy and never pay a musician again(?!!)...I wouldn't mind hearing but it's all pretty sick stuff.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

science said:


> News to me.
> 
> "Zenph" is a company that uses robots to recreate musical performance - it seems they've done a recreation of Gould's 1955 Goldberg Variations, Art Tatum, Joshua Bell, and others.


Looks like I'm going to have to check out I Robot again.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

http://www.zenph.com/

The 'what' is there. and their version of the 'why'.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The upside is, now you can hear Glenn Gould without all that annoying grunting.


----------

